# Greek Language Textbooks?



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Can anyone recommend textbooks/workbooks for learning Greek? I have a computer program but it is speaking based and does not provide grammatical explanations. I am waiting to take the Greek classes provided by the government, however, that seems to be taking some time to organize. I feel like a textbook and workbook would help alongside my everyday dealings in Greek.
Suggestions?
Many thanks.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I have used just about every Greek textbook in existence. Not one single one of them is very good. Of all of them, I think the best one is the one called Ελληνικά Τώρα / Greek Now, and has a workbook associated with it. 

Amazon.com: Greek Now 1+1 (9789608513709): Dimitra Dimitra and Marineta Papaheimona: Books


----------

